# Salah ha litigato con Klopp: chiesta la cessione



## juventino (17 Aprile 2019)

Incredibile bomba di mercato dall’Inghilterra riportata dal quotidiano madridista AS: Momo Salah avrebbe avuto un forte diverbio con Jurgen Klopp e, a causa di ciò, avrebbe chiesto la cessiome. Non si conosce il motivo della rottura, ma secondo AS gli screzi tra i due andrebbero avanti da tempo. Salah quindi dovrebbe essere tra i partenti a fine stagione.


----------



## Aron (17 Aprile 2019)

Finirà come al Milan con Sacchi su Van Basten: "o lui o io".


----------



## Pampu7 (17 Aprile 2019)

guarda caso il real


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Aprile 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Incredibile bomba di mercato dall’Inghilterra riportata dal quotidiano madridista AS: Momo Salah avrebbe avuto un forte diverbio con Jurgen Klopp e, a causa di ciò, avrebbe chiesto la cessiome. Non si conosce il motivo della rottura, ma secondo AS gli screzi tra i due andrebbero avanti da tempo. Salah quindi dovrebbe essere tra i partenti a fine stagione.



magari Salah al Milan
ma sara del Real Madrid


----------



## juventino (17 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Finirà come al Milan con Sacchi su Van Basten: "o lui o io".



È un tantino diversa la cosa...


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Aprile 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Incredibile bomba di mercato dall’Inghilterra riportata dal quotidiano madridista AS: Momo Salah avrebbe avuto un forte diverbio con Jurgen Klopp e, a causa di ciò, avrebbe chiesto la cessiome. Non si conosce il motivo della rottura, ma secondo AS gli screzi tra i due andrebbero avanti da tempo. Salah quindi dovrebbe essere tra i partenti a fine stagione.



Andrà al Real


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2019)

per me dipende da questo finale di stagione,perchè il Liverpool è in corsa per champions e premier league.
se dovesse fallire entrambi non so se terrebbero tutti di nuovo in estate,ma paradossalmente potrebbe anche saltare Klopp.


----------



## overlord (17 Aprile 2019)

Uno scambio con Suso non ci starebbe bene?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Aprile 2019)

è noto che Salah è un obiettivo del Real visto che Bale è in partenza e che Mbappè è irragiungibile. Pogba e Salah sono due acquisti molto papabili per i blancos.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Aprile 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> è noto che Salah è un obiettivo del Real visto che Bale è in partenza e che Mbappè è irragiungibile. Pogba e Salah sono due acquisti molto papabili per i blancos.



Concordo, oltre hazard e jovic


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Aprile 2019)

Entrambi al Milan?


----------



## sette (18 Aprile 2019)

certo. litigano dopo un 4-1 ai quarti di CL.


----------

